# Are Women Born This Way?



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

My cousin sent me this link...I sure wish I knew how to post it so that you could view it within the forum. Can anyone explain how to me>

http://www.snotr.com/video/2630


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't get it. :lol:


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

autumnlovr said:


> My cousin sent me this link...I sure wish I knew how to post it so that you could view it within the forum. Can anyone explain how to me>
> 
> http://www.snotr.com/video/2630



That was hilarious. I don't know how else you would post other than others going directly to the site. Sorry!!


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

I tried copying the code and pasting, but didn't work... just send people to the link.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> I don't get it. :lol:



Thank god it is not trueKaby did not have muzzles handy.  You will be missed Barb! 

PS. That vid is hilarious!!! LMAO :lol::lol:


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Girls we do love ya .But now you know why we go 1st :lol:,Mich


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes they are born that way. They love to her themselves talk even though no one else can understand them. :lol:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

[youtube]zRRkJ95RxIo[/youtube]


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Ray.....HOW'D YOU DO THAT????? Incompetent minds want to know! :help: My results come out just like Flygirl's.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

autumnlovr said:


> Ray.....HOW'D YOU DO THAT????? Incompetent minds want to know! :help: My results come out just like Flygirl's.


First, I think only You Tube videos can be embedded on MS. I am going to do this in different posts. I know that sounds funny but without doing it that way part of my explanation will automatically default to the embedded video. Here we go.

Type [youtube]

After [youtube] you have to type the the video you want to embed address. To get this you have to click on the video as to play it. This is the http:/ address. However it is only everything to the right of the equal sign.

Example: the address of the You tube video is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvVJfJOG5N0
But the only part of the address you use is whats after the = so gvVJfJOG5N0 is it.

So now you would have [youtube]gvVJfJOG5N0 

go to next post for last thing to type.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

To finish you type [/youtube] Thats it. Good luck!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Ray. Michihunter sent me a PM with that info but obviously others wanted to know how to do it also. Thanks again!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Now I can see why it never gets boring being a parent. Cant say it's learned behavior, I'm thinking pre-programed, one of his cruel little jokes that will pay off in another life.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

yep, that was definitely me as a child. :lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Not to bring back an old post, but someone sent me a link to the men's version of "are we born this way"

[Youtube]KjTXLgCz-SY[/Youtube]


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

autumnlovr said:


> Not to bring back an old post, but someone sent me a link to the men's version of "are we born this way"
> 
> [youtube]KjTXLgCz-SY[/youtube]


Way to funny :lol:Mich


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Perfect! LMAO! :lol:


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

ok that's FUNNY! :lol::lol:


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

I was gonna rip on women and talking but that was great!!!Thanks I will be laughing tomorrow about that video...and thank god for women!!


----------

